# Tate Modern anyone?



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone tried some of these?

They were really old so I didn't buy any, but the roast date being printed has got to be a good sign night?

Still, there is an obviously low turnover.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

As I said in a previous thread, I had some of these at The Fields Beneath in Kentish Town. They are roasted by a small independent in south London - and I thought they were very good. Definitely 'third wave' in style - sweet and nutty. Apparently the Tate get through so many beans it was worth someone setting up a roastery just for them.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, I see.

That raises the question, can you get a good cup at the Tate?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> That raises the question, can you get a good cup at the Tate?


Very hit and miss; depends on the barista. I've had the odd decent cup, but it's safer to go for a cup of tea. That said, I don't much like the beans.


----------

